# Cavitron buzzbait



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

this thing works like a miracle. i have used plenty of buzzbaits. but this is the truth. just bought it last week and caught 8 nice bass in 3 trips! a must for any basser. pics soon. phone is broken


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cavitron catches


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

What kind of water were you fishing in guy? Ponds, lake, river?
What did you notice with this buzzbait in action, that's different than the other buzzbaits 
you've used, other than catching more fish?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

pond. this thing planes super quick. if you time the landing right it doesnt even splash and its super slow. which is the key to buzzbaits. ive found all strikes come when its just bubbling on the water


----------

